# Pressure points



## RaysOnAwaV (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi, I have been looking for a book on pressure points. Something that I could use with my Kenpo. Does anyone have any suggestions. I have seen Mr. Dillmans books on Amazon but I am not sure about them. Any help would be welcomed.

Ray


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 1, 2004)

there is a guy named moneymaker (no kidding) out of kansas his book breaks it down to basics.  I read the book and then me and my buddy started trying it out we were able to get most of them and then convert them to our self defense techniques.

V/R
Rick


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Sep 1, 2004)

thanks Rick


----------



## MJS (Sep 1, 2004)

Do you have any PP training? If not, I'd recommend getting some instruction from a qualified inst. rather than a book.  A book, like a video, is good for supplementation, but as a sole learning tool, esp. with PP, I'd defiantely get some training with a live person.  Knowing how to hit the point and make it work is one thing, but its also very important to know the healing aspect of it as well.

Mike


----------



## Xequat (Sep 1, 2004)

Good advice, MJS.  Learning pressure points is not exactly simple, especially because angle and direction are so important.  A book can tell you in words which angle and direction to use, but that is much better shown by an instructor than by a book.  It's like learning a new language; a book can tell you the vocabulary words (or the names and locations of pressure points), but an instructor is much better-suited to teach the subtleties of the language (or the art) such as slang, nonliteral translations, homophones, and exceptions to the rules (just like angle and direction, which points might not work on which types of people and which technique might be better for striking first and which are better for counters, etc.)  Besides, if you and your buddy/partner/whatever start hitting points to see what happens, you could really get hurt, but an instructor will know how hard to hit for a KO versus a kill, and what to do if you happen to hit a point that you shouldn't, or if you hit one too hard or too often.  The Dillman books are great - I can vouch for that, and I've heard nothing but good about the Moneymaker books, too.


----------



## ppko (Sep 1, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Good advice, MJS. Learning pressure points is not exactly simple, especially because angle and direction are so important. A book can tell you in words which angle and direction to use, but that is much better shown by an instructor than by a book. It's like learning a new language; a book can tell you the vocabulary words (or the names and locations of pressure points), but an instructor is much better-suited to teach the subtleties of the language (or the art) such as slang, nonliteral translations, homophones, and exceptions to the rules (just like angle and direction, which points might not work on which types of people and which technique might be better for striking first and which are better for counters, etc.) Besides, if you and your buddy/partner/whatever start hitting points to see what happens, you could really get hurt, but an instructor will know how hard to hit for a KO versus a kill, and what to do if you happen to hit a point that you shouldn't, or if you hit one too hard or too often. The Dillman books are great - I can vouch for that, and I've heard nothing but good about the Moneymaker books, too.


I agree it is vital to have a certified instructor in the pressure points, George Dillmans books will help you to understand the pressure points but a certified instructor will take you past that where do you (Rayson) live I will try to find a good instructor near you


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Sep 2, 2004)

I live in Woodland Hills, California. Its about 20 minutes west of Los Angeles. Thank you for your help.

Ray


----------



## ppko (Sep 2, 2004)

RaysOnAwaV said:
			
		

> I live in Woodland Hills, California. Its about 20 minutes west of Los Angeles. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Ray


Everyone except Wally Jay as he is no longer teaching
*California*
Doug Arndt
1850 Circle "B" Road
Paso Robles, CA 93446
805 239-9401
NCSS@TCSN.net

Tom Cole
PO BOX 18791
Encino, CA 91416
818-342-1934
kyusho@charter.net

Ray Cota
16248 Twilight Circle
Riverside, CA 92503
714-832-5480
cotasmartialarts@msn.com

Mark T. Gerry
20885 Redwood Rd #222
Castro Valley, CA 94546
510 886-3499
sifumarkgerry@aol.com

Professor Wally Jay
2055 Eagle Ave.
Alameda, CA 94501
510-523-8949

Cotton Marks
MX Fighting Arts
790 Cobble Creek Way
Templeton, CA 93465
vomdoc@hotmail.com
(805) 610-9380

Song T. Pak
917 881-0378
song@kiaijitsu.com
www.kiaijitsu.com
these are all DKI let me look for some more hopefully some are close to you if not than I will find some more


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 2, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Do you have any PP training? If not, I'd recommend getting some instruction from a qualified inst. rather than a book.  A book, like a video, is good for supplementation, but as a sole learning tool, esp. with PP, I'd defiantely get some training with a live person.  Knowing how to hit the point and make it work is one thing, but its also very important to know the healing aspect of it as well.
> 
> Mike



I totally agree with you.  My PP training partner has alot of training and we use Rick Moneymaker's book to suplement.  I can't remember the name of the book but as soon as I talk to him I will post it here.  

V/R
Rick


----------



## ppko (Sep 7, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you. My PP training partner has alot of training and we use Rick Moneymaker's book to suplement. I can't remember the name of the book but as soon as I talk to him I will post it here.
> 
> V/R
> Rick


Who was that your partner trained with, just wandering as it is always great to see people adding to there art.


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 8, 2004)

A guy by the name of Mike Quesada.  The Q man he is a Yondan in Okinawan Kenpo but has an extreemly diverse background when it come to Karate.  I can't go over to his house without him or me saying hay I say this lets see if we can make it work?  and that will start at least an hour class.

V/R
Rick


----------



## ppko (Sep 8, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> A guy by the name of Mike Quesada. The Q man he is a Yondan in Okinawan Kenpo but has an extreemly diverse background when it come to Karate. I can't go over to his house without him or me saying hay I say this lets see if we can make it work? and that will start at least an hour class.
> 
> V/R
> Rick


Very cool :ultracool


----------

